# Overseas Seats In Private Medical Colleges



## Umar Iqbal (Oct 12, 2013)

*Overseas (Foreign) Self Finance seats:*


Not without entry test or SAT II.
Pakistani National having passed equivalent examination from a foreign system (such as A Levels).
Foreigners and Pakistanis of dual Nationality irrespective of place of premedical study.
Pakistani students studied abroad and examined by Pakistani Board abroad (Federal Board examinations in other countries).
I have done Alevels from ksa but i didnt give SAT II so will i be able to get a foreign seat? :speechless:


----------



## charm_gurl (Sep 14, 2013)

Yep, you can apply for a foreign/overseas seat. 
I did A-Levels from KSA and I'm applying for med unis this year - I didn't do SAT II at all. You'll need to get an IBCC equivalency certificate (they just convert your IGCSE & A-Level grades to percentages). For some unis, the IBCC certificate is all you need (like DOW International in Karachi). But that's rare. For most unis (private & public) you'll need to do an additional entry test; the UHS MCAT test to apply in Punjab, or different entry tests for Karachi unis (which are all based on the Sindh Inter textbooks, though this year it was a bit more conceptual A-Level-ish). I'm not sure whether you're applying this year or not...but yeah most of the entry tests are already finished in Karachi, and the MCAT 2013 in Punjab is also over.
If you had done your SAT II, some unis accept it instead of an entry test for Internationals.


----------



## Umar Iqbal (Oct 12, 2013)

I am applying this year and i also gave Mcat but it wasn't that good,so i was thinking that overseas seat is gonna help. 
I wish the university test be from Alevels but I think still it is gonna be from fsc :O


----------



## charm_gurl (Sep 14, 2013)

You're definitely going to have to do an entry test to get into any uni as an overseas student since you don't have SAT II done. Haha tell me about it - it's like doing A-levels isn't much of an advantage here  thank god the syllabus for FSc isn't too different from A-levels. 

Are you only applying in Punjab or Karachi too?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

some private institutes arent holding entry tests at all,
so that means...
a level students can apply?
without an entry test, on the basis of mcat?

despite the pmdc rule that all private medical colleges ought to take entry test,
some still arent,
but they need to fill foriegn seats,
so an alevel student can apply for the seat?
without SAT score?


----------



## Wahab Shabbir (Aug 14, 2013)

Any private medical colleges or Govt Medical colleges take Sat scores instead of MCat.They dont see the A levels result they just see the Equivalence that's it.So in order to apply in the foreign seat you should have the (1) dual nationality and (2) Sat scores!


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Umar Iqbal said:


> *Overseas (Foreign) Self Finance seats:*
> 
> 
> Not without entry test or SAT II.
> ...


than what does that 2nd point mean?


----------



## charm_gurl (Sep 14, 2013)

There's only one med college I've heard of that doesn't need an entry test - that's DOW International. They'll accept you on the basis of the IBCC Certificate or SAT II scores. Either one will do.
I only know about med colleges here in Karachi - every single one here wants an entry test or SAT II. DOW International is the one rare exception that'll take an IBCC certificate.

If the private institute's admission procedure clearly states that it will accept a foreign/overseas student on the basis of their MCAT and not hold their own entry test or interview, then that's great for you :thumbsup: Go apply! Just triple check the Prospectus and call the admissions office to be absolutely sure!


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

you should have Dual nationality or passed exam from abroad that is the condion for overseas seats


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

cambridge degree is abroad, isnt it?
i mean it says as a fact above,
read it...

from it,
it seems like alevels students can apply for foriegn seat,
just like that. :/?


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

yeah it is considered as an international Degree:thumbsup:


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

soooo.....i can apply to foriegn seats??!!!!!!!!:woot:


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

for foreign seats u have to apply through HEC ..and its last date was 30th sep


----------



## usama101 (Jun 25, 2015)

*Foreign Seat*

hey can anyone tell me about the procedure for foreign seats ? i have passed my sat with a score of 2130 and i have completed my alevels from pakistan with physics,chemistry, biology nd scored straighA's in all three. but i just checked hec's website and the have said that english should also be included. i am very worried i will appreaciate if anyone could answer. thanks


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

usama101 said:


> hey can anyone tell me about the procedure for foreign seats ? i have passed my sat with a score of 2130 and i have completed my alevels from pakistan with physics,chemistry, biology nd scored straighA's in all three. but i just checked hec's website and the have said that english should also be included. i am very worried i will appreaciate if anyone could answer. thanks


English A-levels? Or do you mean TOEFL?


----------

